# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  4نوع سوال از لگاریتم...

## NaKayama

سلام بر دوستان ریاضیدان عزیز...
4تا سواله که ممون میشم هرکی بلده حل کنه مارم در جریان راه حلش بذاره...
سوال1:

سوال2:

سوال3:

سوال4:


گفتم تا اساتید هستن استفاده ببریم ازشون...d:
سوال 5:

سوال 6:

----------


## faal_nazari

سوال 4 اینجور که من به دست آوردم میشه 12.bmp

----------


## MahMoUoD

سوال 2

----------


## faal_nazari

جواب 1 هم میشه +1/2  و -1/2 به نظرم

----------


## NaKayama

> سوال 2


سوال 2 کاملا درست بود...
مرسی...

----------


## NaKayama

> جواب 1 هم میشه +1/2  و -1/2 به نظرم


میشه 1/2
درست حل کردی دادا...راه حلو میگی فیض ببریم..؟

----------


## NaKayama

> سوال 4 اینجور که من به دست آوردم میشه 12.bmp


میشه 3به توان x+1 منهای 4

----------


## MahMoUoD

سوال 4

----------


## faal_nazari

> میشه 1/2
> درست حل کردی دادا...راه حلو میگی فیض ببریم..؟


صورت کسر رو به صورت ضرب 2 لگاریتم می نویسیم مخرج رو هم به صورت تقسیم لگاریتم مینویسیم طبق قوانین لگاریتم(به عبارتی لگاریتم هارو باهم ترکیب میکنیم) حالا طرفین وسطین میکنیم خیلی راحت یه معادله لگاریتمی به دست میاد که لگاریتما از بین میره بقیشم که خیلی سادس دیگه خودت میری  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## NaKayama

> صورت کسر رو به صورت ضرب 2 لگاریتم می نویسیم مخرج رو هم به صورت تقسیم لگاریتم مینویسیم طبق قوانین لگاریتم(به عبارتی لگاریتم هارو باهم ترکیب میکنیم) حالا طرفین وسطین میکنیم خیلی راحت یه معادله لگاریتمی به دست میاد که لگاریتما از بین میره بقیشم که خیلی سادس دیگه خودت میری


منم همین کارو کردم..!!!

----------


## jarvis

> صورت کسر رو به صورت ضرب 2 لگاریتم می نویسیم مخرج رو هم به صورت تقسیم لگاریتم مینویسیم طبق قوانین لگاریتم(به عبارتی لگاریتم هارو باهم ترکیب میکنیم) حالا طرفین وسطین میکنیم خیلی راحت یه معادله لگاریتمی به دست میاد که لگاریتما از بین میره بقیشم که خیلی سادس دیگه خودت میری


یه راه خیلی خوشکلم اینه که همه رو به یه logx تقسیم کنیم و تغییر مبنا بزنیم!

----------


## faal_nazari

> منم همین کارو کردم..!!!


خوب دیگه اینجوری رفته باشی ایکس حذف میشه.y به دست میاد.دوباره y رو میزاری تو معادله  x رو به دست میاری قالش میکنی میره دیگه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## NaKayama

> خوب دیگه اینجوری رفته باشی ایکس حذف میشه.y به دست میاد.دوباره y رو میزاری تو معادله  x رو به دست میاری قالش میکنی میره دیگه


فایل پیوست 27553
خوب حالا x رو چجوری بیابم..؟

----------


## faal_nazari

> فایل پیوست 27553
> خوب حالا x رو چجوری بیابم..؟


عکس بد آپلود شده چیزی نشون نمیده

----------


## faal_nazari

> عکس بد آپلود شده چیزی نشون نمیده


حالا رادیکال 3 رو جای y جایگذاری کن همین

----------


## jarvis

گاهی کمی خلاقیت کار رو خیلی ساده میکنه:

----------


## NaKayama

> حالا رادیکال 3 رو جای y جایگذاری کن همین


خوب میشه این:

----------


## faal_nazari

> گاهی کمی خلاقیت کار رو خیلی ساده میکنه:


آره خلاقیت خوبه ولی وسط جلسه کنکور حالا خلاقیت رو از کجا در بیاریم یه ذره خلاقیت رو باید بزاریم پایه هندسه اینا  :Yahoo (94):  
ممنون روشت قشنگ بود از هر 2 روش یادبگیریم بهتره.

----------


## NaKayama

> گاهی کمی خلاقیت کار رو خیلی ساده میکنه:


فوق العاده بود...
Big like...

----------


## faal_nazari

> خوب میشه این:


باید در این عبارت جایگذاری کنی saad.bmp

دوست خوبم از روش مستر dmb برو خلاص  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## NaKayama

> باید در این عبارت جایگذاری کنی فایل پیوست 27557
> 
> دوست خوبم از روش مستر dmb برو خلاص


چشم... :Yahoo (76): 
ولی کلا میخوام بدونم کجارو اشتباه رفتم...تو معادله اصلی جایگذاری کنم...؟
(چون عکسی که آپلود کردیو نیاورد!)

----------


## faal_nazari

> چشم...
> ولی کلا میخوام بدونم کجارو اشتباه رفتم...تو معادله اصلی جایگذاری کنم...؟
> (چون عکسی که آپلود کردیو نیاورد!)


وقتی لگاریتمارو حذف کردی طرفین وسطین کردی یه معادله میده بهت بزار توی اون معادله

----------


## jarvis

> حالا رادیکال 3 رو جای y جایگذاری کن همین





> فایل پیوست 27553
> خوب حالا x رو چجوری بیابم..؟
> فایل پیوست 27554





> چشم...
> ولی کلا میخوام بدونم کجارو اشتباه رفتم...تو معادله اصلی جایگذاری کنم...؟
> (چون عکسی که آپلود کردیو نیاورد!)


ضریب لگاریتم توان میشود ضریب باقی نمی ماند!

----------


## NaKayama

> ضریب لگاریتم توان میشود ضریب باقی نمی ماند!


آخیش...! راحت شم...
ممنون!
دادا یه نگا به سوال 3 و 5 میکنی عایا..؟

----------


## NaKayama

> وقتی لگاریتمارو حذف کردی طرفین وسطین کردی یه معادله میده بهت بزار توی اون معادله


دادا یه نگا به 3و5 میندازی؟

----------


## jarvis

> آخیش...! راحت شم...
> ممنون!
> دادا یه نگا به سوال 3 و 5 میکنی عایا..؟


سوال 5:

----------


## Lara27

سوال آخر میشه : یک هفتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟

سوال اول راه حل خیلی راحتی داره 
اگه همون صورت سوال رو طرفین وسطین کنی 
logx+logy=3logx-3logy
2logx=4logy
logx=2logy
طبق قوانین لگاریتم میتونیم اینطوری بنویسیمlogy درمبنای xمساوی 1/2

----------


## faal_nazari

> سوال 5:


منم این طوری رفتم ولی بین معادله منفی هست به مشکل میخوریم انگار

----------


## NaKayama

> سوال 5
> فایل پیوست 27562


دادا جوابو نوشته 7...همون اولین راه حلت درسته فک کنم...

----------


## faal_nazari

> دادا جوابو نوشته 7...همون اولین راه حلت درسته فک کنم...


درسته جواب هفت میشه منم هفت به دست آوردم.

----------


## MahMoUoD

> دادا جوابو نوشته 7...همون اولین راه حلت درسته فک کنم...


متسفانه یه اشتباه خیلی بدی مرتکب شده بودم!! اصلاح شدش:



حل اول هم برای دوست عزیزمون dmb هست نه من

----------


## faal_nazari

با این 2 قانون لگاریتم خیلی راحت حل میشه asd.bmp

----------


## Lara27

> سلام بر دوستان ریاضیدان عزیز...
> 4تا سواله که ممون میشم هرکی بلده حل کنه مارم در جریان راه حلش بذاره...
> سوال1:
> فایل پیوست 27530
> سوال2:
> فایل پیوست 27531
> سوال3:
> فایل پیوست 27532
> سوال4:
> ...




سوال 3 میشه x های بزرگتر از 10؟

اگه اشتباه بود نخندیدااااااااا دوسه تان  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## NaKayama

> سوال 3 میشه x های بزرگتر از 10؟
> 
> اگه اشتباه بود نخندیدااااااااا دوسه تان


چرا باید بخندیم بانو!
بانو جوابش 377ته! کلا سوال عجیب غریبیه...

----------


## amin278

> سلام بر دوستان ریاضیدان عزیز...
> 4تا سواله که ممون میشم هرکی بلده حل کنه مارم در جریان راه حلش بذاره...
> سوال1:
> فایل پیوست 27530
> سوال2:
> فایل پیوست 27531
> سوال3:
> فایل پیوست 27532
> سوال4:
> ...


*اگه غلط بود بدونید همش تقصیر این اسید و بازه چون از یه مسائل  ph حل میکنم از یه طرف لگاریتم!!*
*1)

2)

3)
*
*
4)

5)
*
*یا علی*

----------


## jarvis

سوال 3:

----------


## faal_nazari

> سوال 3:


کارت درسته  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## jarvis

> منم این طوری رفتم ولی بین معادله منفی هست به مشکل میخوریم انگار


منفی نیست صورت رو نگاه کن تو پایه لگاریتم دوم x/1 که منفی وسطو میبره

----------


## faal_nazari

> منفی نیست صورت رو نگاه کن تو پایه لگاریتم دوم x/1 که منفی وسطو میبره


اون که هیچی اون حل شد تموم شد رفت  لگاریتم میاد بالا منفی میپره :Yahoo (1):

----------


## faal_nazari

تقدیر و تشکر از nakayama عزیز با سوالای قشنگش یه مرور دوباره شد مبحث لگاریتم.ممنون.

----------


## NaKayama

عزیزان دل...یه اشکالم داشتم گفتم تا جمعتون جمعه بذارم.. :Yahoo (76): 
سوال 6...

----------


## NaKayama

> تقدیر و تشکر از nakayama عزیز با سوالای قشنگش یه مرور دوباره شد مبحث لگاریتم.ممنون.


خواهش میکنم...شما تاج سری... :22:

----------


## NaKayama

عزیزان شرمنده, صورت سوالو اشتباه نوشته بودم...درستش کردم...

----------


## Lara27

> سوال 3:


  از کجا فهمیدی جهت نامساویی عوض میشه؟

----------


## faal_nazari

> عزیزان شرمنده, صورت سوالو اشتباه نوشته بودم...درستش کردم...


جواب نهایی سوالو چند نوشته؟؟

----------


## amin278



----------


## faal_nazari

> 


منم یه همچین چیزی در آوردم مطمین نبودم درست باشه خخخ برا همین پرسیدم جواب نهایی چند شده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## NaKayama

> 


احسنت...شیرینی رتبه برتریتو بخوریم برادر... :Yahoo (83):

----------


## NaKayama

> منم یه همچین چیزی در آوردم مطمین نبودم درست باشه خخخ برا همین پرسیدم جواب نهایی چند شده


جواب درسته دادا...
Like

----------


## jarvis

> از کجا فهمیدی جهت نامساویی عوض میشه؟


اگه یه منفی رو توی یه نامساوی ضرب کنی جهت عوض میشه دیگه!

----------


## Lara27

> اگه یه منفی رو توی یه نامساوی ضرب کنی جهت عوض میشه دیگه!


بله اینو میدونم من از اول اومدم 1سوم رو به توان منفی 1 رسوندم واس همین جهت عوض نشد و جوابم اصلا چرت و پرت در اومد
ممنون :Yahoo (76):

----------


## NaKayama

> اگه یه منفی رو توی یه نامساوی ضرب کنی جهت عوض میشه دیگه!


دادا تو سوال 3 که آوردی 375 چرا تو بازه ای که کرفتی خود 2 رو در نظر نگرفتی؟
یعنی بازه نیمه باز 2 و 28...

----------


## NaKayama

> اگه یه منفی رو توی یه نامساوی ضرب کنی جهت عوض میشه دیگه!


دادا خوب یک سوم به توان منفی یک جهت نامسویو عوض میکنه دیگه...
کجا تو منفی ضربش کردی شما..؟

----------


## jarvis

> دادا تو سوال 3 که آوردی 375 چرا تو بازه ای که کرفتی خود 2 رو در نظر نگرفتی؟
> یعنی بازه نیمه باز 2 و 28...





> دادا خوب یک سوم به توان منفی یک جهت نامسویو عوض میکنه دیگه...
> کجا تو منفی ضربش کردی شما..؟


سوال اول خودت 2 بزار log داخلی جوابش میشه صفر که میره جلوی log خارجی . log 0 هم متاسفانه معنی نداره  پس 2 تو جواب نیست جواب همون375ه.
سوال دوم : خودم میدونم یک سوم به توان منفی جهت عوض میکنه اینطوری گفتم متوجه بشن(1/3 پایه رو میشه 3 نوشت منفی شو آورد پشتش)

----------


## NaKayama

> سوال اول خودت 2 بزار log داخلی جوابش میشه صفر که میره جلوی log خارجی . log 0 هم متاسفانه معنی نداره  پس 2 تو جواب نیست جواب همون375ه.
> سوال دوم : خودم میدونم یک سوم به توان منفی جهت عوض میکنی اینطوری گفتم متوجه بشن(1/3 پایه رو میشه 3 نوشت منفی شو آورد پشتش)


درسته استاد...
 :Yahoo (11):

----------

